# Abreviation guide



## BenFR (May 30, 2008)

Hi guys, when browsing the forum a while ago i seem to recall a long list of what everything means . . . eg AG - auto glym.
Can anyone point me in the write direction please? :tumbleweed:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1034

There you go!


----------



## BenFR (May 30, 2008)

Top man thanks buddie!


----------

